# Dog Potty Spot Material Suggestions - Pea Rock, Artificial Grass, Something else?



## GoldenGirlSandy (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello! We have a fun-loving 4 1/2 year old Golden and are currently in the process of re-doing her potty spot in the backyard. We currently have a 10'x4' spot on the side of the house that is covered in pea gravel and it works great, but it is getting a little smelly. We clean up the spot everyday and disinfect it on a weekly basis, but we can't get rid of the potty spot odor. 

We were going to rip out all of the old smelly pea rock and start with a clean base of sand then put new pea rock on top of that, but we are also considering putting in artificial grass in that spot instead of the pea rock. We live in the desert and her potty spot in the in sunshine all day, so I did not know if the fake grass would get too hot on her feet (although we currently don't have that problem with the pea rock, so it might be a non-issue). Additionally, I wondered if we would have the same smelly problem with the fake grass that we have with the gravel. 

Any comments, suggestions or solutions would be fantastic! I'd love to hear how you have your dog's potty spot set up. We are okay with re-doing it in pea rock, but if there is something better, I'd love to hear it! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

We recently started using a product called Sweet PDZ to control odor in the yard. It was initially marketed to absorb and eliminate ammonia in horse stalls, but it is now used in litter boxes, kennels, damp basements, you name it! No matter what material you decide to use, it would be a great addition. It's all natural, unscented, and non-toxic. So far, I could not be happier with the results, and it's very affordable. We're using it in the yard and in the cats' litter boxes. Best of luck with your project!


----------



## GoldenGirlSandy (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation! We use Odorban right now, but I'd love to find something better. I'll give that a try, as it sounds like it might be better suited to what I need for the potty spot. Thanks again!!


----------



## Franciscowhite (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello.. Yes i suggest to use the artificial grass because it is the best option i have some pets im using the artificial grass for them but note one thing dont simply put the artificial grass u have to properly fix it so that it will be good for them and for u too.............


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

We've used mulch (mostly cedar) for several years and never had a problem with odor. We top off the mulch and change it completely periodically. It's cheap and is easier to swap out vs. pea gravel. If you're concerned about drainage, you can put down gravel and sand first, then top with mulch. You could still change the mulch regularly without having to do much more than disinfect the under layer of gravel/sand. Mulch scoops cleanly, too and weighs less than the gravel. Cedar helps with the odor. Just a thought. I'm not crazy about the artificial turf idea, if only because of poop residue -- you can never really get it all off. I'd rather just scoop all the mess up with the mulch.


----------

